# about Unlimited BUZZ in Yahoo Messenger



## Remon (May 1, 2008)

*hi ..*

*does anyone know about send Unlimited BUZZ in Yahoo Messenger *

*or any info about that hack .. please i need it ..*

*this video showing *

**www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKiA9I9oxiw*

*... any reply ?*


----------



## kumarmohit (May 1, 2008)

LOL

Whom do you want to annoy?


----------



## Maverick340 (May 1, 2008)

Using pidgin i you can do so.


----------



## Remon (May 1, 2008)

is there any method else ?


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

what if the other person turn off sound itself?

or better blocks you after being irritated ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 2, 2008)

Its impossible. Yahoo messenger from version 6 includes a client side protection, that receive buzzes only at 10 second intervals. You can modify your client very easily to send unlim buzzes, but the other end wont receive them. So, fails.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 2, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Using pidgin i you can do so.



i use pidgin in ubuntu plz tell me how can i buzz ??


----------



## Remon (May 2, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Its impossible. Yahoo messenger from version 6 includes a client side protection, that receive buzzes only at 10 second intervals. You can modify your client very easily to send unlim buzzes, but the other end wont receive them. So, fails.


 
how can i modify my client ? 

please tell me the steps and the software to used ?


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

Remon said:


> how can i modify my client ?
> 
> please tell me the steps and the software to used ?


Its not possible, as even if you modify *your* client and send BUZZ in less than  10secs intervals, the other client whom you are sending this, automatically detects & does not produce any BUZZ



saurabh kakkar said:


> i use pidgin in ubuntu plz tell me how can i buzz ??


The crappy & irritating feature like BUZZ is not supported in pidgin


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 3, 2008)

@gary4gar

Thats what I said too.... when a buzz has been given, all other buzz packets received under 10 seconds will be blocked.

@OP
You need to learn a bit of assembly language, and some windows API. You would need a debugger to do it. Learn some stuff first.


----------



## gary4gar (May 3, 2008)

Wonder why Yahoo messenger calls BUZZ a feature

I allways use pidgin on windows wherever possible or turn sound off of computer if using in yahoo messenger to escape from this stupid BUZZ.

Any way to disable it?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

Yes there is. You can modify the client to do nothing when you receive a buzz. You'll only see the text "BUZZ!!!" thats all, no sound, no window shaking nothing.


----------



## gary4gar (May 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Yes there is. You can modify the client to do nothing when you receive a buzz. You'll only see the text "BUZZ!!!" thats all, no sound, no window shaking nothing.


Great, Will You tell me how?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

@gary4gar


			
				dheeraj_kumar said:
			
		

> You need to learn a bit of assembly language, and some windows API. You would need a debugger to do it. Learn some stuff first.


----------



## gary4gar (May 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @gary4gar


aah, forget it then, is no used for me as i regularly travel and use different PCs.
on how many PC i would be trying assembly plus, most others won't be happy about it.

better off using Pidgin or any other Multi protocol messenger.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 4, 2008)

I have made a small program which disables buzz sound and window shake in yahoo messenger. Theoritically it should work for all versions, as it searches and replaces some bytes. However, modifying a program without the consent of the developer is illegal by the terms of service of yahoo, and we wouldnt want to get in trouble at digit forum, would we  So PM me and we can discuss it in greater detail


----------

